# H2 embedded



## famco (24. Mrz 2011)

Hallo, 
ich teste jetzt mit der H2 im embedded Mode.

```
conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:h2:~/testdb", "sa", "");
```
Allerdings frage ich mich, wo eigentlicht die Datenbankdatei gespeichert wird?
Weiss das jemand?
Danke


----------



## maki (24. Mrz 2011)

H2 Database Engine


----------



## Tomate_Salat (24. Mrz 2011)

unter deinem Benutzerordern. Wenn du unter Win arbeitest:
[c]C:\Users\Tomate_Salat[/c]


----------



## famco (24. Mrz 2011)

auf meiner Maschine sind die Userordner auf d:\eigene Dateien\ gemappt und dort ist die DB nicht!
Sie liegen trotzdem auf c:\user\...

ist ja merkwürdig.


trotzdem Danke


----------



## mvitz (24. Mrz 2011)

Eigene Dateien sind nun mal nicht die Userordner.


----------

